# It's time to have a serious discussion.



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

Or not. It's *SATURDAY!!!!*
and I have the night off.

So, roll a round over to the fire and prepare to commence.


----------



## dancan (Feb 13, 2010)

I think that that fire's gonna last a few beers !


----------



## dancan (Feb 13, 2010)

So......What are we discussin ?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, it will indeed.

Ok, choppers and catskinners, chokermen and chasers break out the Rye and cigars. You Forestry folks sit downwind, the smoke will get you tough for this year's season.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

Anything you want, as long as it's timber and whiskey related.
Pictures we need pictures


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)

You're an hour early, randy. Don't know if ropes got the tire iron yet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

An early start was indicated, we went from full sun, to solid grey in less then half an hour, rain is sitting off the coast. I live 5 blocks from the Pacific, it's riled today, my car is coated with salt.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## logging22 (Feb 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



No whiskey or cigars in those pics SS!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> An early start was indicated, we went from full sun, to solid grey in less then half an hour, rain is sitting off the coast. I live 5 blocks from the Pacific, it's riled today, my car is coated with salt.


You better wash that stuff off, Bad on the paint.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)

logging22 said:


> No whiskey or cigars in those pics SS!


We know you got about a million pics to scan.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

Corrosion is the expected toll for living here. I wouldn't be anywhere else.
A brief tour, they shipped one hell of alot of OG Redwood out of this port.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)

How big around was that tree in the last pic? Looks like a bigun.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

This big, the PM850 had a 36" bar.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)

There's people who would kill for an ole mac like that in that kind of condition now, It looks new. Great pics, keep em coming.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Gologit (Feb 13, 2010)

Loading two at once...Feather Falls, Ca. 2009


----------



## redprospector (Feb 13, 2010)

*YEE HAA!!!*
<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=WalkerJob014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Back when I was cuttin' some timber, I never took the time to get pictures. I figured it'd alway's be there. Now that I've been demoted to being a thinning contractor I try to get some once in a while. They'll probably have us pushin lawn mowers before it's over. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Feb 13, 2010)

<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=WalkerJob020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=WalkerJob025.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/WalkerJob025.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Andy


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I don't have the pics. I don't have whiskey. But what I do have is beer and Irish Whiskey. The fire here inside the house is nice enough to keep me company. Wind was sure blowing up on the hill behind the house pretty good this morning.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 13, 2010)

<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=Logs008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/Logs008.jpg" border="0" alt="Pecker Poles"></a>

<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=Logs005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/Logs005.jpg" border="0" alt="Pecker Poles 2"></a>

A couple of loads of pecker poles.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Feb 13, 2010)

<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/?action=view&current=MeBillyTommyJeb.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h241/redprospector/MeBillyTommyJeb.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Here's one from a day or 2 ago.

Andy


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

*Did you step out to pour one Randy? Or drain it? lol*





Older picture of Doug Fir that was fun to cut. No suspender day


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

*4 Bushel Fir 12/09*


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

Same strip as above, 30 yards away


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

*My Dad*


----------



## Burvol (Feb 13, 2010)

*Same Tree, far side*






I will go back to work with new pictures this year, I promise.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 13, 2010)

Burvol!!!!!
Both actually.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 14, 2010)

[/IMG]

Double jacking with Steve S.
Falling hazard trees to lay and rot.
It was a great experience working with him. He was a faller on Mt. St Helens salvage and had busheled for J. Browning.
He has a ton of good experience and tricks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome photos, Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyMac said:


>



That's a ####ing killer shot.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome thread Randy...will report back when I have more time!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 14, 2010)

I woke up on the couch with the dogs, atleast I got my shoes off.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, nice pics SS. Keep it up bro!!


----------



## joesawer (Feb 15, 2010)

A pusher that did not push!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

joesawer said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Double jacking with Steve S.
> Falling hazard trees to lay and rot.
> ...


.

. That wouldn,t be the Browning of Browning Timber , sawmill ???ect. ?? of White Salmon Washington would it be ??????


----------



## joesawer (Feb 15, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . That wouldn,t be the Browning of Browning Timber , sawmill ???ect. ?? of White Salmon Washington would it be ??????



I don't know. He is the one on Ax men with a piece of his hand missing. I heard that he got started in Alaska.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



HEY , bring this up here , I got something to do with it .:bringit:


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



my guess is .. No one had a chain saw ....


----------



## joesawer (Feb 15, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> my guess is .. No one had a chain saw ....



Unfortunately I have worked on these kind of logging jobs. They don't ever touch a tree or a saw. It is a big deal to ever crank a saw.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

I don,t think they should actually call themselves Loggers then !!!!! There is just something about trees that inspire sweat to run down the crak of ones ass ....
. Not to (sit) on ones ass !!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 15, 2010)

*A Happy Bucker !*


----------



## joesawer (Feb 15, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> I don,t think they should actually call themselves Loggers then !!!!! There is just something about trees that inspire sweat to run down the crak of ones ass ....
> . Not to (sit) on ones ass !!!



Lol they often refer to themselves as "Pulpwooders"!


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 15, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> my guess is .. No one had a chain saw ....


Nah, Those guys don't even have one on the truck. They don't cut trees any bigger than what is pictured and it's all for pulpwood. It took that guy about 20 minutes to break that log off. I'm thinkin why not cut it with a saw. The guy running the skidder pulled up close to my four wheeler and got out and ask if they was messin up our hunting. I said nah, wasn't nothing movin now anyway. They were really nice guys. There are some loggers in arkansas that run saws. They will be cutting the larger trees.But the majority of loggers here cut these smaller trees with machines.


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 15, 2010)

Randy, do you remember a photo you put up a while back titled "catching flies"? I got a kick outa that one hahaha.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . That wouldn,t be the Browning of Browning Timber , sawmill ???ect. ?? of White Salmon Washington would it be ??????



I don't think so Tramp...I worked for Jim Browning of Browning Timber when I moved to Thorne Bay in '03...only met the guy once, but was a different guy than the Browning on Axecircus,,,I mean Axemen. I wondered if maybe they were related?


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, I was not around when this thread started Randy...In-laws were here all weekend. Since it is morning I will have to refrain from the whiskey and seegars, and I think I have posted most of my timber pics unfortunately, so I just have to say...cool thread, and Awesome pics...I really liked the one of that nice pine goin over And to everybody else, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 16, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Sorry, I was not around when this thread started Randy...In-laws were here all weekend. Since it is morning I will have to refrain from the whiskey and seegars, and I think I have posted most of my timber pics unfortunately, so I just have to say...cool thread, and Awesome pics...I really liked the one of that nice pine goin over And to everybody else, thanks for sharing!



Ok, so we'll reconviene with the stogies and jug at say...noon west coast time Cody? LOL


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Ok, so we'll reconviene with the stogies and jug at say...noon west coast time Cody? LOL



Lol! Yeah, I wish. Sometimes I like to live in a little fantasy world where I am "Gus" on "Lonesome Dove"; Every time I watch that movie, I envy that guy a little more...especially when he is sitting on that dusty porch, pullin on his Jug, kickin a pig once in a while, while everyone else works; Then stragglin on down to the saloon for cards, some witty conversation, and some temporary female companionship! I know...fantasy world! :bang: I would not last very long livin like that, but it sure is fun to practice once in a while...other than the temporary female companionship, I am glad to have that full-time


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

One of my buddies just posted some nice old growth fallin pics on facebook, of a job they just did in Blue River...some nice fir! I will have to see if I can get ahold of him to give me permission to post them.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 16, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Lol! Yeah, I wish. Sometimes I like to live in a little fantasy world where I am "Gus" on "Lonesome Dove"; Every time I watch that movie, I envy that guy a little more...especially when he is sitting on that dusty porch, pullin on his Jug, kickin a pig once in a while, while everyone else works; Then stragglin on down to the saloon for cards, some witty conversation, and some temporary female companionship! I know...fantasy world! :bang: I would not last very long livin like that, but it sure is fun to practice once in a while...other than the temporary female companionship, I am glad to have that full-time



Hahaha. I believe Gus refered to that temporary female companionship as a "poke". 
I'm glad I've got that position filled full time too. But I still enjoy a "poke" ever' once in a while. 
Lonesome Dove is one of my favorite movies of all time. It's also one of the longest.

Andy


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. I believe Gus refered to that temporary female companionship as a "poke".
> I'm glad I've got that position filled full time too. But I still enjoy a "poke" ever' once in a while.
> Lonesome Dove is one of my favorite movies of all time. It's also one of the longest.
> 
> Andy



Well yes, I was gonna say that but, "there are just some things my vanity cannot abide" Definitely my favorite western of all time!


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

*The best of the best*

A buddy of mine posted these pics on facebook, and I wanted to share. These and a select few other guys just like them, were the most influential fallers I ever worked around...not to mention, the best. Tip yer tins!

Jeff...My Bullbuck when I worked for Columbia in Humboldt County CA...Excellent Old Growth Faller...Gunning this nice Fir:







Springboard Pics:











Undercut pics:











Cleaning the grooves:






Todd...Timber Beast, excellent Timber Faller, one of the strongest, toughest men I have ever known. notice he is wearing one of the harnesses I mentioned from the suspender thread:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool Cody!!
It's been awhile since I saw a faller putting in the back cut first, this is an excellent example of jack use, the cuts are perfect. 
I love that staging, interesting, there are as many ways to cut on very steep ground, as there are fallers.
.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 16, 2010)

After talking with him...I sooo want to go back to work with these guys!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 16, 2010)

*Is this him?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx6JVictAKI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUpCkYC4rnM&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Us1k2Mdg0I&feature=related


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 16, 2010)

That does look like lots of fun.
I visited The Giants today, I'm 15 minutes away from some of the biggest trees on earth. I spent an hour in rare sunlight, planning layouts


----------



## bitzer (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome pics and vids guys! That is some serious timber! Its interesting to see the back cut before the face. There are so many ways to cut timber and only a handful of guys who really know how to do it. Its incredible to see such a clean looking face on such a big tree and working off of springboards like that. Very humbling! 


Keep em coming!


----------



## joesawer (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome pics Cody!

I would love to work with the guy who made those video's He cracks me up. But he might be just a little too PC for me to hang around with! Lol


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Burvol said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx6JVictAKI&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUpCkYC4rnM&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Us1k2Mdg0I&feature=related



No, that is not Todd. That is Larry. I worked on some of the same jobs with him in Alaska...All I know about him is that he is a character!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 17, 2010)

Bushler posted those on another web site a while ago .. That may have been when they were cutting in Katlian Bay ..... 
. That Bushler , his favorite word is )&*(^%$^%[email protected]#$%$#@[email protected]##$%%%^&*(


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2010)

I had several favorite descriptive phrases, to bad for the word censer, I'm not gonna type 'em out.

Cody, that second picture, nice to see another faller who chops back the bark.
I have seen and worked on trees that were felled using that method, mostly large timber, Redwoods respond well to it. My Grandfather showed me the hows and whys of doing the backcut first, a practice that goes way back to the handtool guys.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I had several favorite descriptive phrases, to bad for the word censer, I'm not gonna type 'em out.
> 
> Cody, that second picture, nice to see another faller who chops back the bark.
> I have seen and worked on trees that were felled using that method, mostly large timber, Redwoods respond well to it. My Grandfather showed me the hows and whys of doing the backcut first, a practice that goes way back to the handtool guys.



Those guys were always clean and concise in their work, and it was awesome for me to get the opportunity to work around guys like this and learn from them.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 18, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Those guys were always clean and concise in their work, and it was awesome for me to get the opportunity to work around guys like this and learn from them.



Well......Did they rub off???? LOL just teasing.

By the looks of it all, you have experienced more than most guys our age ever will in the woods...

I know your a good faller. Your a smart guy and to have those two to work with...priceless bro. A piece of history. Guys like that are all but gone....


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2010)

Hah hah, I almost got arrested today, I stopped by the Walker Road Grove this morning to sit and think after work. I was scoping out a monster Redwood using a plumbline, when a punkass NPS ranger cruised by. He asked what I was doing, I told the beardless boy that I was looking at trees. He repeated his question a few times, I answered the same way and he wanted to know what the plumbline was for. I told him it was for looking at trees. The pissant adopted the "Banty Stance" tried to imitate a full grown man, missed by a mile. I wasn't in the mood for any kinda crap, I'd been up all night, so I gave him a large ration of attitude "you gonna take me in for a piece of string" I was laughing in his face, I stepped on his shiney shoes, blew Havatampa smoke on him and turned my back to him when he spoke. He ran my DL, called the number on my work ID, Apologized profusely and left, presumably to tell his Mama on me. I guess my boss was heavily amused, I'll find out when I get to work. Would have been fun to be booked into my own jail.


----------



## slowp (Feb 18, 2010)

Was he wearing, _*The Hat?*_


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 18, 2010)

You rekon he thought you where gonna pull ot a swiss army knife with an 084, D8, loader, & log truck and cut & haul the tree in a matter of minutes while nobody was looking. 
Sounds like he was tripping on power, you should have told him that the undercut was on the opposite side of the tree that yall where standing on to see if he would run & look.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, Polly Mae, he had the "hat". LOL it looked like it would spin on a windy day.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 18, 2010)

056 kid said:


> You rekon he thought you where gonna pull out a swiss army knife with an 084, D8, loader, & log truck and cut & haul the tree in a matter of minutes while nobody was looking...



HEY! Just because it hasn't happened _yet_, *that we know of*, doesn't mean that he couldn't have been gittin' ready for the first time!

BTW, that Swiss Army Knife comment was priceless and Rep worthy!

:yourock:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yes, Polly Mae, he had the "hat". LOL it looked like it would spin on a windy day.



If you eally want to fire them up get some of that flagging from Bailey's that says Timber Harvest Boundary and start stringing it around.

Somebody did that in Bidwell Park in Chico a couple of years ago. I thought the tree huggers were all going into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 18, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hah hah, I almost got arrested today, I stopped by the Walker Road Grove this morning to sit and think after work. I was scoping out a monster Redwood using a plumbline, when a punkass NPS ranger cruised by. He asked what I was doing, I told the beardless boy that I was looking at trees. He repeated his question a few times, I answered the same way and he wanted to know what the plumbline was for. I told him it was for looking at trees. The pissant adopted the "Banty Stance" tried to imitate a full grown man, missed by a mile. I wasn't in the mood for any kinda crap, I'd been up all night, so I gave him a large ration of attitude "you gonna take me in for a piece of string" I was laughing in his face, I stepped on his shiney shoes, blew Havatampa smoke on him and turned my back to him when he spoke. He ran my DL, called the number on my work ID, Apologized profusely and left, presumably to tell his Mama on me. I guess my boss was heavily amused, I'll find out when I get to work. Would have been fun to be booked into my own jail.



Sounded like a little punk  Too bad you didn't pull out your power saw, crank er over, and give a crazy yell! He probably would have shat himself!


----------



## bullbuck (Feb 19, 2010)

no disrespect intended randy,but the cali fools are invading us as we speak,i got one on either side of my home,they are not friendly nor neighborly,i treat them as enemies for they are sneaky,and im not paranoid either.tarzans solution to the powermonger appealed to me,im sure his tune would have changed quicklyhad this situation culminated a hundred years ago im sure the"punk"would have found justiceoops..did i say that out loud???lol


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes Brother Bullbuck, you said that. LOL!!! 
Such fools come from all corners, this one had a funny (foriegn) accent.

Let's see, Blue paint from Polly, flagging from Bob, Some 'tude from Cody, an idea from the Kid, I guess I will strap a big saw on my car and go "look at trees".


----------



## bullbuck (Feb 19, 2010)

do just that,and i will continue to unnerve my"neighbors"here,i find it my duty:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 19, 2010)

All you gotta do is wait till there is enough snow on the ground so their tahoes cannot navigate. Thats how I got away with my P+&d#r*%A snag escapades. In your case I dont think it snows very often so you might have some issues . . .


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 19, 2010)

Not much in the way of snow, but we do have mud.....oh those shiney shoes.


----------



## slowp (Feb 19, 2010)

Our guy, who I like having on call if things ever get nasty and he also has a winch on his rig and used it when I was stuck in a snow drift on a warm July day, trains the younguns. They get graded on how shiny their shoes are. Some of them I like, some I don't. We generally tell him, that one was a keeper, that one is a cull. He teases them that their grade for shiny shoes goes bad after he sends them out in the brush to chase or check on something. 

They come to us usually with the following experience: Military, then they got into the Park Service, then they decided to go with us. Or they are straight from the military. So, they don't know a thing about timber much less falling. Offer him a ceegar next time and maybe explain things. Maybe it'll calm him down and teach him a thing or two.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Yes Brother Bullbuck, you said that. LOL!!!
> Such fools come from all corners, this one had a funny (foriegn) accent.
> 
> Let's see, Blue paint from Polly, flagging from Bob, Some 'tude from Cody, an idea from the Kid, I guess I will strap a big saw on my car and go "look at trees".



 Sounds like a plan. But do the whole deal...tin hat, 'spenders, calks, stagged off pants, oil stained hickory shirt, don't talk much, glare a lot, and spit snoose real close to the Hat's shiny boots. You don't have to run the saw...just set it on the tailgate and sharpen it.

If that doesn't work try getting a cruiser's vest, a calculator, a notebook, all the junk that fits in all the pockets, and whatever else will make them think you're doing a pre-sale cruise. If they ask what you're doing just tell them you're figuring up some footage for the mill. Try this down at Bull Creek in the summer time when all the tourists are wandering around tripping over deadfall...maybe you'll get your picture on the front page of the Garberville newspaper.

If worst comes to worst I'm sure everybody in the logging forum will throw in a day's wages for your bail. 

And, yeah I'm not working right now so I have time to think up mischief for other people to get into. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yeah Bob, Bull creek, YEEEHAWWW!!! 
Over a million board feet per acre, now we are talking timber.


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah Bob, Bull creek, YEEEHAWWW!!!
> Over a million board feet per acre, now we are talking timber.



Really? And I long for the days when it was 100MBF per acre. Lead me to this place. I will need a bigger D-tape. 

Show me where the tops bust up we can make a good volume estimate!

Haaarrh. Will my RV fit there?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Drive south on 101 until you get to the Forks of the Eel (Dyerville), then turn right headed toward Honeydew, you will find yourself in the middle of Rockefeller Forest. It really needs thinned.


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2010)

Is that per acre figure gross or net?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmmm, don't know for sure, Bob may know. Salmon Creek had places that exceded a million per, net, the Yeager Creek (yeah, I know, tired of hearing it) drainage was covered with huge timber. Mill Creek in Del Norte county has some of the biggest in volume, massive trees, 20 feet or more in dia, there are stumps that tape out near 25 feet, at the cut.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I had several favorite descriptive phrases, to bad for the word censer, I'm not gonna type 'em out.
> 
> Cody, that second picture, nice to see another faller who chops back the bark.
> I have seen and worked on trees that were felled using that method, mostly large timber, Redwoods respond well to it. My Grandfather showed me the hows and whys of doing the backcut first, a practice that goes way back to the handtool guys.





Can you tell more about the back cut first?
I know you need a kerf in front of the jacks. What other reasons would you put the back cut in first.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Putting in the backcut first is for very heavy leaners, when you have no other recourse for the layout. You put the jacks, usually wedges too in, and start sawing, lift abit, more sawing, lifting, until you get to the point where you are sure the tree will go where you need it to go. Then you put in the undercut, continue with the sawing and lifting. I have seen trees that needed 6-8 inches of lift before the tree gave up and fell. Skybound trees are a blast, and will have you sweating bullets.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Putting in the backcut first is for very heavy leaners, when you have no other recourse for the layout. You put the jacks, usually wedges too in, and start sawing, lift abit, more sawing, lifting, until you get to the point where you are sure the tree will go where you need it to go. Then you put in the undercut, continue with the sawing and lifting. I have seen trees that needed 6-8 inches of lift before the tree gave up and fell. Skybound trees are a blast, and will have you sweating bullets.



Ok you are saying to put in the back cut and bring the pressures up and then advance the back cut to lower the pressures then bring the pressure back up and move the tree forward before putting in the under cut?
I have never done that but you guys have way more experience with jacking trees than I ever will.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, you pretty much got it Joe.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Randy
I would give you rep but I have to spread it around!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

It's ok Joe, I seem to have plenty, I think I lit up a star for you.

I got to see and do some amazing things, I'm happy that some folks enjoy what I manage to render into recognizable form, it gives me incentive to post abit more.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 20, 2010)

Please post more. The time and place you lived through is to us, kind of like the Texas cattle drives is for cowboys.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Please post more. The time and place you lived through is to us, kind of like the Texas cattle drives is for cowboys.



LOLOL...You're right about that...it was dirty, either dusty or muddy with nothing in between, we used equipment that broke our backs, the pay wasn't much, the employment always temporary, the work got a little risky at times, and nobody bathed very much. 

I'd probably do it again, though. I'll bet Randy would, too.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 20, 2010)

That was a good thing about most camps ,, good showers and food !!!!!


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Oh yeah Bob, Bull creek, YEEEHAWWW!!!
> Over a million board feet per acre, now we are talking timber.



Oh Yayeah! I remember driving through there on our way to work drooling the whole way! Probably the most enjoyable commute I ever had!


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 20, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Ok you are saying to put in the back cut and bring the pressures up and then advance the back cut to lower the pressures then bring the pressure back up and move the tree forward before putting in the under cut?
> I have never done that but you guys have way more experience with jacking trees than I ever will.



Yeah, and hopefully the pressure goes down when you advance your backcut:jawdrop:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 20, 2010)

Gologit said:


> LOLOL...You're right about that...it was dirty, either dusty or muddy with nothing in between, we used equipment that broke our backs, the pay wasn't much, the employment always temporary, the work got a little risky at times, and nobody bathed very much.
> 
> I'd probably do it again, though. I'll bet Randy would, too.



You are dammed right I would, If I got to do it all over, I'd start sooner.

Mud and dust, dust and mud, there is a between, mud to the knees, while choking in dust.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> LOLOL...You're right about that...it was dirty, either dusty or muddy with nothing in between, we used equipment that broke our backs, the pay wasn't much, the employment always temporary, the work got a little risky at times, and nobody bathed very much.
> 
> I'd probably do it again, though. I'll bet Randy would, too.






Lol You old timers are not that much older than me, but I came in on the very tail end of it. Pretty much the same only smaller average trees and the pay had not gone up and every body was griping because everything but the pay was going up! The bad thing is there was a time 15 years ago that I made more than I make now, for a lot less skill.
What else would you have done? Moved to the city and worked in a shop or factory? Worked at a mill? or maybe run a cat for the county? Lol


----------



## joesawer (Feb 22, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Yeah, and hopefully the pressure goes down when you advance your backcut:jawdrop:



:censored::censored:HELP! some body get another:censored: ram in that thing! Pound some more :censored:wedges while they are at it!

Here is a link to some pics of a few jack trees that I posted earlier.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=69827


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Lol You old timers are not that much older than me, but I came in on the very tail end of it. Pretty much the same only smaller average trees and the pay had not gone up and every body was griping because everything but the pay was going up! The bad thing is there was a time 15 years ago that I made more than I make now, for a lot less skill.
> What else would you have done? Moved to the city and worked in a shop or factory? Worked at a mill? or maybe run a cat for the county? Lol



That's exactly right. In those days a kid without a lot of formal education, growing up on the coast, had three choices...ranching, commercial fishing, or going to the woods. I tried the first two and wound up doing the third. Working in a mill never appealed to me and you had to have connections to get on with the county.

What I really wanted to do was be a talent scout for skin flicks...but I couldn't pass the pre employment physical.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> :censored::censored:HELP! some body get another:censored: ram in that thing! Pound some more :censored:wedges while they are at it!
> 
> Nice Pine!
> 
> ...


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> That's exactly right. In those days a kid without a lot of formal education, growing up on the coast, had three choices...ranching, commercial fishing, or going to the woods. I tried the first two and wound up doing the third. Working in a mill never appealed to me and you had to have connections to get on with the county.



That was probably before all the dread locked hippies showed up huh? I remember talking with guys in Humboldt that said things were way different when they were young guys.



> What I really wanted to do was be a talent scout for skin flicks...but I couldn't pass the pre employment physical.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 22, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> That was probably before all the dread locked hippies showed up huh? I remember talking with guys in Humboldt that said things were way different when they were young guys.
> hmm3grin2orange:


Yes, some things were different, however, we had some of the most rancid, worthless, flithy, mindless, drug muddled, mother####in', commie lovin', original brand bastard hippies, ever. 



:


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tree huggin, fern feelin, flower sniffin, bunny huggin, enviro, greeny, maggots!*



RandyMac said:


> Yes, some things were different, however, we had some of the most rancid, worthless, flithy, mindless, drug muddled, mother####in', commie lovin', original brand bastard hippies, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Oh man! Those hippies used to get me fired up:bang: And they still do:bang: Sounds like they do you too Pardner!


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya , you guys didn,t have king crab pots , that gave them quite a bit to think about up here ... Plus the rain , remoteness , brown bears , and cold wet ass rain , And they needed a boat that would get them there ... ... in the cold ... Chicks arn,t into that stuff mostly so they stayed down south with you guys ....


----------



## Burvol (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pics and the story Cody. That is a niiiiiice stick bro, I think I would take that one over a 7-9 footer that was not as tall, anyday. Sounds like you basically saved damn near the entire tree out.


----------



## fmaglin (Feb 22, 2010)

Great pics Cody! Keep em coming.I tried to rep ya but it wants me to spread it around.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> That's exactly right. In those days a kid without a lot of formal education, growing up on the coast, had three choices...ranching, commercial fishing, or going to the woods. I tried the first two and wound up doing the third. Working in a mill never appealed to me and you had to have connections to get on with the county.
> 
> What I really wanted to do was be a talent scout for skin flicks...but I couldn't pass the pre employment physical.






I tried that talent scout gig also. Funny thing was they kept wanting me to pay instead of paying me. Then I found myself babysitting some one else's cookie!


Great pics and story Cody. I have been scared just not on that much scale.

Randy those nappie head mental midgets have all taken showers and got jobs as politicians or Park Service or FS employees or college proffesors.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 5, 2010)

a 660 w/32" is in there for scale.






got some wood to work up. 
its a nice break from falling, but I'm ready to jump into the next unit.


----------



## fmaglin (Mar 5, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> a 660 w/32" is in there for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 660 really helps to define the scale. I'll be startin a new tract in about a week, mostly all walnut, some cherry, and a few sycamores. Mostly all hillsides, but not as steep as what yours are.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

*Snag Baggin'*

I know I can't hold a candle to most of you guys, but I thought I'd show some of what I do. I deal mostly in snags, dead timber, lot clearings, etc. The goal is removal with minor impact to desirable trees. This usually means almost total removal. I do some limbing, but I'm really supposed to get everything out. I've got about a hundred of these damn things to get out. These are boxelders. There are just weeds and will choke out and grow around anything in their path. Its hard to tell from the pics, but these things will grow along the ground when they have too. It makes for some interesting pressures when bucking. 

















I looked at this job last summer and this one was beginning to break under its own pressure. It was still alive. There are about 2 dozen that look just like this. Its amazing people let these damn things grow so long. 





Gunning a beauty!










I know, no PPE. I need to get a helmet at least. I'm running a 36" bar on my 440/460bb in these pics. Keeps me at a safe distance. I've had to do some digging in the snow to recover wedges that have been flung 40' or so when these things release. These trees also have very inconsistant growth so the tree could look solid, but all of a sudden you run into a soft spot. Apparantly I lost all of my falling pics of these, didn't save them to disc apparantly. There are some straighter ones. I run a 28" for those. I'm about halfway through this job right now so I should be able to get some more. Lots twists and leans make for some interesting experimentation in swings and spins.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Two of the pics didn't show for some reason, here they are. Must have tried to fit too many in. 







Gunning a beauty.


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 5, 2010)

Administering the _coup de grâce_.:smoking:


----------



## slowp (Mar 5, 2010)

This made me hungry today!





I think she was taunting me.....elk meat....yummmmmm.





I started cutting my way to get closer, but they disappeared and I didn't finish.





I saw 6 of the beasts on the way out. I think they like to taunt us.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 5, 2010)

Elk meat rules....

I hope we can buck a road together some day Slowp


----------



## fmaglin (Mar 5, 2010)

slowp said:


> This made me hungry today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone out there in the PNW ever make Elk jerky? I've made some Deer jerky. One recipe I have is called 3 pepper jerky, which I like the best. You just need to be sure you have plenty of drinking water close by.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 5, 2010)

slowp said:


> This made me hungry today!
> 
> 
> I think she was taunting me.....elk meat....yummmmmm.
> ...








How do ya'll cut them logs up on the asphalt or concrete roads, You ever hit the road with the chain.? ya'll probably have something to lift it up for clearance.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 5, 2010)

You learn where your bar is after a few years at it.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 5, 2010)

Urbicide said:


> Administering the _coup de grâce_.:smoking:



Just wondering why you would cut that right there if you weren't bucking a spcecified length. Go out to the top and release the wow up there first, then buck back to the bad spot where the fulcrum is.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 5, 2010)

Burvol said:


> You learn where your bar is after a few years at it.


Yep, that would work, I remember when i first started using a saw, Hit the dirt more than a few times.lol Now i'll get close and roll it with a cant hook. Saved a lot of sharpenings.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 5, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep, that would work, I remember when i first started using a saw, Hit the dirt more than a few times.lol Now i'll get close and roll it with a cant hook. Saved a lot of sharpenings.



I agree with you 100% It's bad news bucking above the road, rocks, ect. I rock chains on occasion, every one does. It's just a trip how you can really feel the end of your bar cutting every little fiber when you slow down on the throttle. Full comp aids in this huge. Why you ask? Because with square ground full comp I can barley tickle the throttle and throw chips. It relies on more sharp cutters rather than a few at high speeds. Skip does not do this as well, no where close. Skip sucks unless you go over 36" on your bars.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 5, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I agree with you 100% It's bad news bucking above the road, rocks, ect. I rock chains on occasion, every one does. It's just a trip how you can really feel the end of your bar cutting every little fiber when you slow down on the throttle. Full comp aids in this huge. Why you ask? Because with square ground full comp I can barley tickle the throttle and throw chips. It relies on more sharp cutters rather than a few at high speeds. Skip does not do this as well, no where close. Skip sucks unless you go over 36" on your bars.


I know exactly what ya mean, I do the same thing. Slow the saw way down and kinda feel it through. I can't put it into words but i know what ya mean. But i've never even use skip chain. everything is full comp square. I would be scared to try it on concrete though.But like you said, you're still gonna hit the chain sometimes.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 5, 2010)

Burvol said:


> On standard west coast 32" bars, skip is rediculous unless your by the coast or on the far west side of the Cascades, cutting the nice soft fir, and tree lengthing it, not bucking anything, then it's ok, but still ####ty compared to full comp. Guys that argue this over and over drive me nuts. I don't get it. The stuff is good for soft wood or no bucking, and long bars.


Yeah, I've heard a lot of braggin on how much faster skip chain is. I understand why it's used on long bars but don't see how it's faster than full comp on lets say a 25 inch bar where it's not needed anyway. You guys cut some big trees, Down here we have some nice size oaks. But a 25 inch bar will handle pretty much everthing i cut. Now i may have to make two passes through it but my 460 pulls a 25 inch just about right with full comp square chain.


----------



## slowp (Mar 5, 2010)

I used to hit the dirt/road a lot. Now just every once in a while. That stretch of road has the trees mostly at angles, so it isn't much of a problem. What could have been a problem were the small trees that I tackled first. The bigger ones were resting on them and there could have been a springy situation. Then I dispatched the limbs that were under pressure, and so on. 
I'm not done. I only had about an hour to work on that patch. I see there is more to do up the road. 

Burvol, it'll have to be horizontal trees I can't fall trees worth a darn! Unless they are baby alders. 

The elk appeared when I was eating my not very satisfying sandwich.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I woke up on the couch with the dogs, atleast I got my shoes off.



I just now caught that part...funny stuff there Randy


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I just now caught that part...funny stuff there Randy



I have good headway on doing that same very thing, right now.

When bucking something on dirt or whatnot, particularly when you plopped a big heavy tree on soft soil where it sunk in some, watch for bark chips, often you can feel the difference at the tip. This applies to trees with real bark, Alders, Madrones and such need more attention.


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2010)

good morning!!

Way up in the sky
The Little Birds Fly
While down in their nest
The Little Birds rest

With a wing on the left
And a wing on the right
The little birds sleep
All through the night

The BRIGHT sun comes up
The dew goes away
GOOD MORNING GOOD MORNING
The little birds say.

Sing that song at 4AM to wake up people in fire camp...did I mention I can't sing? and you will be told something rude to do to the little birds.

Randymac--you can set mousetraps on the couch to keep you off so the dogs won't be disturbed.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 6, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Just wondering why you would cut that right there if you weren't bucking a spcecified length. Go out to the top and release the wow up there first, then buck back to the bad spot where the fulcrum is.



Theres a lot going on in the pic you can't see and a lot that I couldn't see with 2 feet of snow on the ground. On the far side there was another larger limb, pushing toward me. It seemed that the pressure was going to come back at me, but I still wanted to stand up hill from it. It was also the best place to stand safely (kind of a ledge) and step back if need be . There was a lot of dead bs on the ground buried in the snow too. This thing also had limbs running in the snow that I couldn't see. It made it easier to skid there and came out in two big pieces. These things explode on release and its hard to tell where the pressure really is. The crowns sprawl like crazy and tie up into other trees that could push back too. I put a small open face in this, bored, and then came down from the top. I threw a wedge in quick right after this pic, because it was starting to pinch. When it did release the top came at me and the stem went the other way tossing the wedge about 40'. I wish my camera could take a little wider angle. Its tough to show the scope of whats going on.

Add: I forgot to mention: anything that is touching the ground is probably frozen to it. We had some rain in January and each limb can be like a spring pole and with these twisted bastards its very difficult to anticipate what is going to happen.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> good morning!!
> 
> Way up in the sky
> The Little Birds Fly
> ...



Right...after spending the night in a paper sleeping bag, waking up unwashed with a partially digested mystery meat sandwich in your gut, brushing your teeth with your finger, and then have somebody SING to you? Lady, you're lucky you survived that one. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Burvol (Mar 6, 2010)

*Small slick pine*






26" PP. Standing about 20' off the butt. Those little stumps are from a Quadco Hot Saw powered by a Timbco 445 (God I sound like Logger's World LOL). They are about 16", and one little knifer stump. If you are not totally confident you can cut some 3" whips and place them over the stumps, it works great. When cutting oversize timber (this one is not really too big for him, but he leaves a few extra trees with the big ones to make my work last longer in one spot, plus I full man the pine so it's ready to go once it hits the landing) these little bastards will splatter pine. You gotta blade em' right in the slot. I was close on this tree. I got two really hansome 32's and a bunk for pulp out of the top. roughly a 100' pine. This tree would have been nice in another 50 years, it had zero defect.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2010)

Good shot. A little to the left or right and that tree would have gone to Diamond Match.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 6, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good shot. A little to the left or right and that tree would have gone to Diamond Match.



The last few boxes I've bought of these, there hardly enough starter on the tip to light one.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 6, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good shot. A little to the left or right and that tree would have gone to Diamond Match.



Thank you 

Every once in a while a blind squirrel finds an acorn.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

*It's Saturday Night!!!*

Some landing action.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Burvol (Mar 6, 2010)

Killer pictures Randy.


----------



## fmaglin (Mar 6, 2010)

Great pictures Randy.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

Everybody needs to take a shot of brown liquor, now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome pics Randy.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 6, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Everybody needs to take a shot of brown liquor, now.



I dunno about U but that brown stuff makes me mean... 

il take a swig though


----------



## Burvol (Mar 6, 2010)

#### Randy, now your just tormenting us guys now days, lol. 

That looks to be quite the time period and place for OG. 

Hell, it's all over in all the pictures, big wood on the ground, standing, loaded, :rockn:


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Sonny, want to brawl?


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Hey Sonny, want to brawl?



You cant see, but it was me that was lifting that skip loader up. Lost my tuna chow under it & had to get them it back to eat them before the mayo f-ed up the bread. . .

One handed her & grabbed my samiches mmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 7, 2010)

Keep the pictures coming Randymac. I like seeing all these pictures from the old growth days.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Everybody needs to take a shot of brown liquor, now.



LOL...that's when you make your first shot to the truck your very best. Nice and straight 'cause when that slug goes down on the bunks it's not getting moved again. Great picture.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 7, 2010)

That old beat 988 had it's arms full. The loaderman rolled the buttcut around until the weight was at the bottom, when the rear wheels stayed on the ground, the truck backed underneath the log. We had stuff like that everyday, the guys at the main deck had a bigger loader, no problems getting logs off loaded.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 7, 2010)

*To the good ol' days*

Awesome pics man! I had a few snorts of brown liquor last night, sorry I wasn't drinkin with you pard but the missus was cuddled up to me, and she gets mad when i have my puter out, and she wants to cuddle


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> If you are not totally confident you can cut some 3" whips and place them over the stumps, it works great.


 
Good shot man. That is a good trick, that works well. Another thing I used to do if I had to throw a bunch of trees in amongst some stumps, especially on a high spot or a ridge, I always liked to round em off(the stumps that is)...amazing how they would deflect a tree if you hit them...which sometimes I would do on purpose to kick a butt of the tree I was falling around to be in lead with the rest of my logs.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 7, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Good shot man. That is a good trick, that works well. Another thing I used to do if I had to throw a bunch of trees in amongst some stumps, especially on a high spot or a ridge, I always liked to round em off(the stumps that is)...amazing how they would deflect a tree if you hit them...which sometimes I would do on purpose to kick a butt of the tree I was falling around to be in lead with the rest of my logs.



Yes sir, slice your stump sides. I put the slice on top of the stump it came off, then watch it blow up and fly when the tree hits it, usually kicking it right in lead and saving out well. Good trick for bad ground where one side of your stump is higher than the other due to the steep terrain.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread makes me want to go kill trees! 

Awesome pics and stories guys.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 7, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> This thread makes me want to go kill trees!
> 
> Awesome pics and stories guys.



If you come to the PNW GTG, do you want to bring a front and rear bumper set, maybe a channel type bumper set for a 91-95 toyota with you? I'll pay you, of course  I've got the factory brush gaurd on the front now. I'll keep it, just wanted some heavy bumpers, they could be black too  

I'll make it right with you, monetary wise


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> If you come to the PNW GTG, do you want to bring a front and rear bumper set, maybe a channel type bumper set for a 91-95 toyota with you? I'll pay you, of course  I've got the factory brush gaurd on the front now. I'll keep it, just wanted some heavy bumpers, they could be black too
> 
> I'll make it right with you, monetary wise



Hmmmm. . . You temptress!! LOL

I've wanted to go to the last couple PNW GTG's. . . This would give me a good reason.

*"No honey, I'm not really happy about going to run saws and hang out. . . It's for work."* :monkey: LOL

You'd have to give me a little more detail on what you wanted?? Like, looks, price/budget, etc. 

Grab me a picture of that grill-guard on your truck, chances are it's one of those flimsy, cheap-o chrome ones right? You'd be better off having an integrated grill-guard on the bumper itself. 

Wait until you see the new headache-rack/cab-guard I came up with. . . You'll nut in your shorts. Hahahahaha


----------



## Burvol (Mar 7, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hmmmm. . . You temptress!! LOL
> 
> I've wanted to go to the last couple PNW GTG's. . . This would give me a good reason.
> 
> ...




Ok, I'll PM ya later. I got the factory heavy duty one, it's actually fairly nice for 350 bucks back in 2000. It goes over the grill, wraps around the headlights. I don't need anything super fancy, just black, decent strength. I have 250K on my Yota crummy but it's in decent shape, just rebuilt the motor at 212, so it's not imperitive that it's high dollar, but I ain't no tight ass either. LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Ok, I'll PM ya later. I got the factory heavy duty one, it's actually fairly nice for 350 bucks back in 2000. It goes over the grill, wraps around the headlights. I don't need anything super fancy, just black, decent strength. I have 250K on my Yota crummy but it's in decent shape, just rebuilt the motor at 212, so it's not imperitive that it's high dollar, but I ain't no tight ass either. LOL



Yeah, shoot me a PM and a shot of the truck front and rear. We'd have to build your stuff on a donor truck, but that's usually not a problem.

Where's the GTG this year and when??


----------



## Burvol (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the first weekend in May, at Booker's place....posssibly. Booker don't shoot me if this is incorrect.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 7, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Yes sir, slice your stump sides. I put the slice on top of the stump it came off, then watch it blow up and fly when the tree hits it, usually kicking it right in lead and saving out well. Good trick for bad ground where one side of your stump is higher than the other due to the steep terrain.



I'd put the "cheers" icon on here, but my computer is being so slow I got fed up waiting for it........but cheers anyway!


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 7, 2010)

*Great pics!*

Love the pics guys. Great shots.


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2010)

I had an impromptu, spontaneous team lying experience today. Team lies can be rare things. Needless to say, we sent a scared tourist back down the CLOSED road.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2010)

*here's one for the flatlanders*


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

Ide sell my soul to be the man aiming those sticks....


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a DANDY Randy! 26'6"...How many bd. ft.? Humboldt County? if so...where?:drool::drool:


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2010)

Cody!!! how is the lad?
That stick was felled in Del Norte County, Klamath River drainage. The biggest and the best Redwoods were/are in Del Norte. Before you-all mangle the pronouncation, it's Del Norte, not Del Norte' or Del Norty. As with all furrin or injin names, we go out of our way the pre-mangle the name, as in droppin' the e' offin the Spanish words for "the north".


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 8, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Cody!!! how is the lad?



Well Pardner...I am sick today, and over all miserable, but I am a whole lot better now that I got to fall that glorious redwood in my little virtual fantasy world


----------



## Burvol (Mar 8, 2010)

Rediculous opcorn: :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry you are having a tough go, you only have four days to feel better for the weekend.

The big bearded guy on the right is my buddy Vestal, I think the name of the faller is Tillson, I probably have that wrong. No matter, I'm planning to visit him soon enough, plunder his stories and photos for my book. Vestal still has the Kart 125s he used and some McCulloch hotsaws from back in the day. This is all fissionable material, better apply coolant before critical mess hits. Rye anyone? 
I am staging a raid, deep into the darkest interior of Washington, Sultan. The reason for the trip is one of those family events. With any luck I would see some of these people for another 10 years.
I might be picking up a pair of Reed Prentice 1200Bs, they are giant lumps of various metals, sawchain with shark's teeth and a helper handle. Made by McCulloch in the late 1940s. They were powered by McC aviation motors, 4HP at 4300rpm. I can picture using something like this.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like a fun raid!


----------



## bitzer (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome pics Randy! That is some serious ####### wood!




That was a helluva shot back there Burvol too! Threadin the needle!



Here's a few uglies I had from today and some signs that spring is coming fast. The road was gettin squishy last week already. Snows goin down, saps goin up.






Droolin sap. Boxelders are in the maple family. Native Americans used to use the sap for something, can't remember what though. Tried some today, its a little sweet. As soon as I'd gun one, it was like turning a faucet on.











Lookin for any limbs that don't have to go to the landing.





The road late last week.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Awesome pics Randy! That is some serious ####### wood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats one ####ed up stump dude!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Cody!!! how is the lad?
> The biggest and the best Redwoods were/are in Del Norte.



????????? Don't let him kid you, guys, DelNorte County is just a suburb of Humboldt County. The Crescent City boys used to get their practise up there and then come south for the _real_ timber. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok Bob, and as you get used up, you retire to fall Mendocino County timber.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

I got em caught, have the day off. I have to dream of big wood now reading this. I still cut some hansome wood, but no friggin' redwoods, my God that is big wood. I'll take my job cutting bar width fir and pine. Atleast I get to cut logs in this day and age of queer bate, earthing worshiping fags. what happend to real people? I bet you almost toss your lunch regularly among the homos in California. No?


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to trash the joint...but I know it's sacriligeuous to pray to the earth, it is. I am doing God's work!! Harvesting the land he made for us!


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't say *you* could have the day off, find something constructive to do, even if you just beat up a hippy.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I didn't say *you* could have the day off, find something constructive to do, even if you just beat up a hippy.



Gonna do some saw work and fix a couple of chains. Maybe flick a ciggerete butt on the two that gather change at my favorite coffee shop playing guitar and singing earth songs. In rigging clothes of course. That's a good start


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I didn't say *you* could have the day off, find something constructive to do, even if you just beat up a hippy.



That just got you a new Nova! LOL


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 9, 2010)

*These are the hippies I would like to beat up*

Had to deal with these morons constantly in Humboldt County:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5-u6qBjxSM&feature=channel

"Violent Freshwater Extraction" yeah right! Plain to see how ignorant these culls are!


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

*They serve satan as far as I'm concerned.*

Call me crazy, but worshiping the earth is serving the devil...

God's creation is a symbol of his perfection and power. We are to respect it and use it, not worship it like these clowns do. There's a fine line there, and the hippies are way over the line. Commence your hippie beatings.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Call me crazy, but worshiping the earth is serving the devil...
> 
> God's creation is a symbol of his perfection and power. We are to respect it and use it, not worship it like these clowns do. There's a fine line there, and the hippies are way over the line. Commence your hippie beatings.



Amen to that dude!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 9, 2010)

All right Jesse quite holding back tell us how you really feel and amen brother


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> All right Jesse quite holding back tell us how you really feel and amen brother



Well if you really want to know.....

It goes like this. God made the earth, made man. We are both 70% water and contain various minerals. We were made by the dirt God scooped out of the earth. Makes sense to me. Along comes the generation that had it good. No more wars that faced impending doom, WWI & II. There was now time to question everything our forefathers and grandfathers did for us, and time to not take any accountability for actions. Enter the hippie. They claim to be a people of love, caring, tolereance and freedom. More like the pagans if you ask me. They worship the sun, the moon and the stars. They question what is not to be questioned, and ignore what common sense is used for. They have no practical use for hard work, management, and common sense. They operate on pure emotions, bull ####, and propaganda. As they stand in the way of _My industry, living and way of life,_ I plan on crushing them with whatever means I have at my disposal. I am not sick of it, or fed up. I am used to this. I grew up in a logging family (5th generation). Men have worked, been hurt, mangled, and killed in my family for timber. Obviously I take this serious, and any threat to my family's way of life.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 9, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Had to deal with these morons constantly in Humboldt County:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5-u6qBjxSM&feature=channel
> 
> "Violent Freshwater Extraction" yeah right! Plain to see how ignorant these culls are!



WOW! Those hippies are the kings' of all douche-baggery.

He should have let that idiot fall to the ground.


----------



## fmaglin (Mar 9, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Had to deal with these morons constantly in Humboldt County:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5-u6qBjxSM&feature=channel
> 
> "Violent Freshwater Extraction" yeah right! Plain to see how ignorant these culls are!


You know, I've had it up to here with these kind of so called environmentalists. Here in the mid west we have serious problems with the Emerald Ash Boring Beetle killing off thousands of our Ash trees. Where did the EAB originate? Asia! Then there's the problem with the Asian Carp that entered our Great Lakes destroying our game fish. Where did they originate? Asia! Now there is another beetle called the longhorn beetle. This one kills Poplar, Maple, Birch, and Elm, another POS delivered by Asian imports. All this crap comes here on ships that are bringing in this stupid, cheap, job robbing monkey #### that isn't worth the crap its made out of, but what are the environmentalists and our government doing about it? Not a damn thing. Instead their worried about someone cutting down a tree.:monkey:


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Had to deal with these morons constantly in Humboldt County:
> 
> 
> "Violent Freshwater Extraction" yeah right! Plain to see how ignorant these culls are!



That's why a friend of mine objects to the fact that the Entering Humboldt County sign is located 10 feet inside Siskiyou County near the Salmon River bridge. 

Del Norte County is where the salamanders crawled out of that caused problems in Siskiyou County.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 9, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Had to deal with these morons constantly in Humboldt County:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5-u6qBjxSM&feature=channel
> 
> "Violent Freshwater Extraction" yeah right! Plain to see how ignorant these culls are!


I watched all six of the videos, Those guys ought to be givin a months pay for risking their lives for that moron. They showed some awesome patience with him. Most people would have throwed the idiot down. If they just start cutting the trees while them goobers are in it, That crap will stop.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Well if you really want to know.....
> 
> It goes like this. God made the earth, made man. We are both 70% water and contain various minerals. We were made by the dirt God scooped out of the earth. Makes sense to me. Along comes the generation that had it good. No more wars that faced impending doom, WWI & II. There was now time to question everything our forefathers and grandfathers did for us, and time to not take any accountability for actions. Enter the hippie. They claim to be a people of love, caring, tolereance and freedom. More like the pagans if you ask me. They worship the sun, the moon and the stars. They question what is not to be questioned, and ignore what common sense is used for. They have no practical use for hard work, management, and common sense. They operate on pure emotions, bull ####, and propaganda. As they stand in the way of _My industry, living and way of life,_ I plan on crushing them with whatever means I have at my disposal. I am not sick of it, or fed up. I am used to this. I grew up in a logging family (5th generation). Men have worked, been hurt, mangled, and killed in my family for timber. Obviously I take this serious, and any threat to my family's way of life.




You are absolutly right. The hippies are effn it up for everyone and have been since the sixties. There are very few in our generation that have any kind of work ethic now or know what an honest days work means. The next generation will be worse and you know who is getting stronger because of it? To paraphrase a line from Apocalypse Now, every day I sit in this hotel room I get weaker. Every time charlie squats in the bush he gets stronger. The US is sitting in the hotel room right now. Our next war will be with china. They are industrializing and will have the capital, people, and industry. Sick the hippies on those bastards for a while, the real upcoming threat to the earth. I am sure china's environmental laws are really strict and they aren't polluting anything or cutting any trees down over there.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Ok Bob, and as you get used up, you retire to fall Mendocino County timber.



Or maybe do a little organic herb farming?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Well if you really want to know.....
> 
> It goes like this. God made the earth, made man. We are both 70% water and contain various minerals. We were made by the dirt God scooped out of the earth. Makes sense to me. Along comes the generation that had it good. No more wars that faced impending doom, WWI & II. There was now time to question everything our forefathers and grandfathers did for us, and time to not take any accountability for actions. Enter the hippie. They claim to be a people of love, caring, tolereance and freedom. More like the pagans if you ask me. They worship the sun, the moon and the stars. They question what is not to be questioned, and ignore what common sense is used for. They have no practical use for hard work, management, and common sense. They operate on pure emotions, bull ####, and propaganda. As they stand in the way of _My industry, living and way of life,_ I plan on crushing them with whatever means I have at my disposal. I am not sick of it, or fed up. I am used to this. I grew up in a logging family (5th generation). Men have worked, been hurt, mangled, and killed in my family for timber. Obviously I take this serious, and any threat to my family's way of life.



Well said. I'm going to work and I have to drive through Chico. Maybe a little "Timber Harvest Boundary" tape might get strung around Bidwell Park's old growth this morning. That always drives the wannabe hippies right up the wall.

Stick your thumb in their eye every chance you get, Burvol...they'd do the same to us.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 10, 2010)

056 kid said:


> thats one ####ed up stump dude!!!



That one isn't even bad. I've had them with 6 stems of that size and larger coming out of the same stump and each of them twisting around each other in all different directions. Just a PITA. Its just gravy when I get to cut some decent hardwoods.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 10, 2010)

I missed my calling!

I could have been and extrication climber!

That would be such a sweet job, I've taken down plenty of bad guys in my time, but never done it hanging from a rope in a tree. 

Where do I sign up?



Mr. HE


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 10, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> That one isn't even bad. I've had them with 6 stems of that size and larger coming out of the same stump and each of them twisting around each other in all different directions. Just a PITA. Its just gravy when I get to cut some decent hardwoods.



Sounds like what second growth Redwoods do, multiple stump sprouts, we have stump sitting Spruce as well.


I found more information on the big Redwood in that old photo, it was a stovepipe about 150' tall. A reminant from the past, a previous, older forest with much larger trees, destroyed thousands of years ago. There are other such leftovers scattered around, I know of five, 2 in Del Notre, the rest in Humboldt. Plus the 22 footer I helped fall in '78, an entire day to put it on the ground. Funny thing, it was holding about five hundred gallons of water and crap, collected over the centuries. I was wrassling a block out of the cut, old Ray leans in, takes a swing with a pulaski, and knocks a 6 inch square hole into the hollow. Ray got knocked off the springboard by a column of fluid that looked like used oil, smelled bad. Ray waited for the water to clear, washed off, went back to hacking at the trunk. There were bird beaks, small bones, teeth, rusty sand, acorns left in the debris.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Sounds like what second growth Redwoods do, multiple stump sprouts, we have stump sitting Spruce as well.
> 
> 
> I found more information on the big Redwood in that old photo, it was a stovepipe about 150' tall. A reminant from the past, a previous, older forest with much larger trees, destroyed thousands of years ago. There are other such leftovers scattered around, I know of five, 2 in Del Notre, the rest in Humboldt. Plus the 22 footer I helped fall in '78, an entire day to put it on the ground. Funny thing, it was holding about five hundred gallons of water and crap, collected over the centuries. I was wrassling a block out of the cut, old Ray leans in, takes a swing with a pulaski, and knocks a 6 inch square hole into the hollow. Ray got knocked off the springboard by a column of fluid that looked like used oil, smelled bad. Ray waited for the water to clear, washed off, went back to hacking at the trunk. There were bird beaks, small bones, teeth, rusty sand, acorns left in the debris.



Wow, that'd be crazy seeing all that stuff come out of a tree!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 11, 2010)

:jawdrop: WOW, That would have hurt.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Sounds like what second growth Redwoods do, multiple stump sprouts, we have stump sitting Spruce as well.
> 
> 
> I found more information on the big Redwood in that old photo, it was a stovepipe about 150' tall. A reminant from the past, a previous, older forest with much larger trees, destroyed thousands of years ago. There are other such leftovers scattered around, I know of five, 2 in Del Notre, the rest in Humboldt. Plus the 22 footer I helped fall in '78, an entire day to put it on the ground. Funny thing, it was holding about five hundred gallons of water and crap, collected over the centuries. I was wrassling a block out of the cut, old Ray leans in, takes a swing with a pulaski, and knocks a 6 inch square hole into the hollow. Ray got knocked off the springboard by a column of fluid that looked like used oil, smelled bad. Ray waited for the water to clear, washed off, went back to hacking at the trunk. There were bird beaks, small bones, teeth, rusty sand, acorns left in the debris.



That ones gotta go in the book! I bet that water smelled bad with all those dead critters...the sand probably did not help your chain neither. I have been sprayed by some nasty water out of trees before, but nothin like that!


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

*Mama Broke her Wrist by a Crazy Patient.*







I've never beat a crazy person unconciouos, but I was about ready to make an exception. I got a call that moring, checked my voicemail while changing a chain, and Lindsey was in the ER, just down a few floors from where she works. A crazy patient got a hold of her hand and folded it back around to the point of breaking three bones in her wrist and tearing the ligiments to three fingers as well. I was pissed. There were some proceudres for safety, _her safety_ that were ignored by a doctor. Restraints denied. A classic "I told you so" now she is really screwed up good. She's out for 2-3 months. I'm gonna have to cut a few extra logs every week.

Here she is in the back of my office in her scrubs. Please don't mind the Angle soft, she has some toiletries stashed in the corner and her shoe collection in the back. 
I love that girl!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I've never beat a crazy person unconciouos, but I was about ready to make an exception. I got a call that moring, checked my voicemail while changing a chain, and Lindsey was in the ER, just down a few floors from where she works. A crazy patient got a hold of her hand and folded it back around to the point of breaking three bones in her wrist and tearing the ligiments to three fingers as well. I was pissed. There were some proceudres for safety, _her safety_ that were ignored by a doctor. Restraints denied. A classic "I told you so" now she is really screwed up good. She's out for 2-3 months. I'm gonna have to cut a few extra logs every week.
> 
> Here she is in the back of my office in her scrubs. Please don't mind the Angle soft, she has some toiletries stashed in the corner and her shoe collection in the back.
> I love that girl!



Bad deal, man. Nurses shouldn't be put at risk. Tell her to hang in there.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I've never beat a crazy person unconciouos, but I was about ready to make an exception. I got a call that moring, checked my voicemail while changing a chain, and Lindsey was in the ER, just down a few floors from where she works. A crazy patient got a hold of her hand and folded it back around to the point of breaking three bones in her wrist and tearing the ligiments to three fingers as well. I was pissed. There were some proceudres for safety, _her safety_ that were ignored by a doctor. Restraints denied. A classic "I told you so" now she is really screwed up good. She's out for 2-3 months. I'm gonna have to cut a few extra logs every week.
> 
> Here she is in the back of my office in her scrubs. Please don't mind the Angle soft, she has some toiletries stashed in the corner and her shoe collection in the back.
> I love that girl!



I call bull#### on you having to work harder because of this! She needs to collect comp, and get a settlement from it! We pay into comp for a reason, so it's not like she'd be asking for free money.

My old boss payed into comp for ten years, for an entire crew, and nobody ever drew. . . So the State got paid for nothing essentially -- except Mark's money probably went to other peoples comp claims.

And it sounds like the doc was negligent, so he definitely needs to step up to the plate here. My wife and her twin sister both work in the medical field. It's getting silly, the patients' rights are surpassing the caregivers' rights. 

Tell momma that we're rooting for her recovery, and to take it easy for a spell.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Bad deal, man. Nurses shouldn't be put at risk. Tell her to hang in there.



She's a CNA II, allowed to do more than a regular CNA. We're trying to save money for her Nursing school (aside from all of her medical bills ontop of this one). She was blatently ignored... on the safety issue. We are being very cordial and proffesional in the matter. You and I both know what happens when safety is ignored in our business, Bob. I guess these folks tend to forget about stuff like this. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I call bull#### on you having to work harder because of this! She needs to collect comp, and get a settlement from it! We pay into comp for a reason, so it's not like she'd be asking for free money.
> 
> My old boss payed into comp for ten years, for an entire crew, and nobody ever drew. . . So the State got paid for nothing essentially -- except Mark's money probably went to other peoples comp claims.
> 
> ...




Thanks Nate, 

I agree. It's just gonna take a while for the comp to kick in. On a side note....she bought me a roll of chain from Madsen's yesterday....I'm in love! :love1:

She's knows Dad will fork it out when I get going this spring. We help eachother out all the time. But really, she is a log cutter Momma for sure!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Thanks Nate,
> 
> I agree. It's just gonna take a while for the comp to kick in. On a side note....she bought me a roll of chain from Madsen's yesterday....I'm in love! :love1:
> 
> She's knows Dad will fork it out when I get going this spring. We help eachother out all the time. But really, she is a log cutter Momma for sure!



I'm really close to talking my wife into working on chainsaws with me. . . If it works, I'm gonna take pictures for proof. 

Maybe the subliminal tapes of logging sounds I play at night is working?? LOL


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 14, 2010)

That really is a bad deal with your girl. I hope she heals up fast and well.

Sounds like you are handling it right, keeping your head and demanding that they follow through on what they are supposed to do. I'd have a hard time myself not teaching that crazy some manners.

When we would transport mentals to court they always wore a belly chain and leg irons.

One time this young woman on staff at the mental hospital asked "Do you really have to put the chains on him? He's really not a bad person." I said "Yes, we do." Then I took her aside and asked if she knew why he was going to court and she did not know, so I told her "The hearing today is to determine if he is mentally fit to stand trial for murder. He deliberately set fire to the foster home he was in, killing two other patients. He is not a nice guy." I left her to think about that, she clearly did not know who she was dealing with and they are always trying to be "nice".




M.r HE


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope your wife heals up. Makes you want to beat the piss out of the crazy and give the doc a b1tch slap, for letting it happen.  I guess thats part of the job that most don't realize. On the positive side..... it could have been worse.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I hope your wife heals up. Makes you want to beat the piss out of the crazy and give the doc a b1tch slap, for letting it happen.  I guess thats part of the job that most don't realize. On the positive side..... it could have been worse.



Thanks Ed, and I agree...could have been worse.


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Burvol. Yes, do the workman's comp thing. I've probably paid a lot into that, or whoever I've worked for has, so they gotta have some left? 

Hope she heals up fast. No pulling starter ropes either.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> Sorry to hear that Burvol. Yes, do the workman's comp thing. I've probably paid a lot into that, or whoever I've worked for has, so they gotta have some left?
> 
> Hope she heals up fast. No pulling starter ropes either.



Thanks! She'll be taken care of, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Thanks! She'll be taken care of, I'm sure of it.



That sounds like it was a painful for her. I agree, there needs to be a comp claim on this and a possible negligence claim against the doctor...


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that, Burvol. I hope she heals up fast.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks fellas. You have any pics for us over on the falling pics thread, Jordan? Hmm..?? LOL


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Thanks fellas. You have any pics for us over on the falling pics thread, Jordan? Hmm..?? LOL



You should already be cutting those few extra logs a week anyway...


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Thanks fellas. You have any pics for us over on the falling pics thread, Jordan? Hmm..?? LOL



LOL! I posted some a while back. I'll try and see what I can dig up!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh Man... Sorry about your wife, Hope she has a speedy recovery so she can choke the crazy bastsad that broke it. They should have some kind of security to protect the nurses against such things. Don't blame ya for wanting to hurt the moron, but he probably didn't even know what he was doing. I also agree with metals, Someone ought tp pay for everything. You shouldn't have to pay a dime.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Wife man! I bet she wanted to poke that guys eye balls out!


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Sorry to hear about your Wife man! I bet she wanted to poke that guys eye balls out!



Ya she did, but she's cool. Knows he's not right in his mind. Man if I was old and losing it, I would love a good looking little thing like her helping me out


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Ya she did, but she's cool. Knows he's not right in his mind. Man if I was old and losing it, I would love a good looking little thing like her helping me out



Lol! Yeah no kiddin!


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 14, 2010)

I just read the news about your wife. That is terrible to hear, hopefully she will make a quick recovery!


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Mar 14, 2010)

Burvol
I don't know how you don't kill that s.o.b! Damn sorry to here that about your girl! Guy must be a real piece of ####!!!! Hope he gets payback


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 15, 2010)

I find it pretty rediculous that they would let something like that happen, hope she doesn't have the broken bones acting up later in life. My mom broke her left wrist playing softball in college it still bothers her now, and that happened about 30 years ago. Yeah you got a good wife, buying you a 100' roll of chain, you lucky sob.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that incident.
You are very fortunate to have a good family, but you know they say birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2010)

It was clear today. I had to take care of a problem--slap up No Woodcutting signs. I looked across and saw this.







About 25 years ago, I almost got killed by a boulder on that hill. 
I was walking up from below, above a logger was pushing out a landing. And, of course, as soon as I got about halfway up, he kicked loose a boulder.
I ran and zig zagged but it zig zagged too. I finally just made a beeline straight across and into the timber, the rock didn't follow but continued on down, straight for my boss's pickup, which he had loaned me for the day. At the last moment, the rock changed course and missed the pickup...relief. I watched that from my safe spot. 

Today, I can't remember why I was walking instead of driving up to the landing. All I can figure is that the road was bad, we only had poor AM radios for entertainment, and I was in pretty good shape. 

When I returned here from exile, I ran into the logger, the first thing he said was, "You're the one I almost killed!" We laughed.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 24, 2010)

At least you knew it was coming Slowp. I came close to being potted Ted,(like potted meat mmmmmm!) while falling below where boss man was pushing a road. Chit I didnt know he was up there with that darn 5. Seen rocks the size of beach balls and yoga balls go whizzing by me while facing up a tree, I got behind the tree and had a smoke break and waited for the attack to subside.... 
Come to find out he broke a mans leg about 15 years ago doing the same crap.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2010)

A couple years ago, a shovel operator started throwing chunks of logs over the side. I was below marking corridors. I had to hunker behind a tree waiting for him to stop. I don't know what he was thinking. He saw me go down the hill. Now I stop and make sure--almost a repeat after me moment.

Makes one wish they had a small missle launcher....


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> A couple years ago, a shovel operator started throwing chunks of logs over the side. I was below marking corridors. I had to hunker behind a tree waiting for him to stop. I don't know what he was thinking. He saw me go down the hill. Now I stop and make sure--almost a repeat after me moment.
> 
> Makes one wish they had a small missle launcher....



That kind of chit would call for a hard smack in the face. you do that to get them mad & ask you what the hell is goin on. you tell em and then you wind up a good planned hay maker and try & clean that stupid head from a perfectly functional body......


----------

